# Screamin' models



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

have you seen or heard of Screamin' Models?

I found a Darth Vader and Tusken Raider figure at a comic/gaming store today. Wondering about Value, accuracy and all that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good vinyl kits. Company long gone. I've got a Boba Fett somewhere half-built.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

They had a really nice 1/6 kit of The Rocketeer.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh yeah!

wasn't even bigger than that, like 1/4?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> wasn't even bigger than that, like 1/4?


Might have been, I never got to own or build one.There was was one in my local hobby store for years, and just about the time I decided to bite the bullet and pay the $70 they wanted somebody else bought it. Gotta seriously look for one of those one of these days!


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

i have a 1/4 chewbacca and a 1/6 freddie kruger, yet to be started,
the chewie is one big hunk of vinyl.

do a search on ebay in models for screamin, there are alot....star wars, hellraiser, other movie monsters.

also check out "billiken" & "dark horse", cool models as well


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

now that I know about them, I'd like to get the Storm Trooper, Darth Vader, the Tusken Raider and Boba Fett.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Magesblood said:


> now that I know about them, I'd like to get the Storm Trooper, Darth Vader, the Tusken Raider and Boba Fett.


Be careful, 'specially on @bay. Like most popular vinyl kits, they were recast a lot. As well as having softer detail, the recast are usually smaller than the originals. Not to mention the ethical thing.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I have Screamin' Models Elvira. The first vinyl kit I ever built. 

I'm not really sure of the value of Screamin' kits. They are getting harder and harder to find so I would assume their value is going up. I just wouldn't have any idea of what kind of money they're going for in today's market.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I have the Rocketeer, Flash Gordon(Buster Crabbe) and Ming the Merciless in my stash. The likenesses on the FG figures are exceptional.
The figures I recall, apart from the ones mentioned above, are...
Darth Vader
Chewbacca
R2-D2
C-3PO
Boba Fett
Stormtrooper
Tusken Raider
Freddy Kreuger
Leatherface (Texas Chainsaw Massacre)
Pinhead (Hellraiser) + two others from the same movie
Elvira

They also did some cool figures from Mars Attacks. I'm not certain but they may have also done Bram Stoker's Dracula...or was that Horizon?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually a quick google turned this site up....

http://figuredreams.awardspace.com/screamin-1-4.htm

http://figuredreams.awardspace.com/screamin-1-6.htm

http://figuredreams.awardspace.com/screamin-oth.htm

http://figuredreams.awardspace.com/screamin-fly.htm


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> now that I know about them, I'd like to get the Storm Trooper, Darth Vader, the Tusken Raider and Boba Fett.


theres a boba fett on ebay right now still under $20


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Be careful, 'specially on @bay. Like most popular vinyl kits, they were recast a lot. As well as having softer detail, the recast are usually smaller than the originals. Not to mention the ethical thing.


usually easy to spot, most are in asia. some will even say re-cast, there is an ebayer, who advertises as recast, i guess he gets away with it cause most of the companys folded. just look for ones with original packaging, and compare to known "authentics", most of the time, a recaster will use white vinyl where the originals kits were produced in some kind of color.

i hate to admit, i have two re-cast in my stash. i aquired them before i found out what a re-cast was. i got a recast vinyl gowran, from asia....and i got a recast partially nude tomb raider from the previously mentioned guy on ebay. it is resin, and poor job of casting....pitted and lots of flashing.

DO NOT BUY RECAST. YOU ARE STEALING.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The Rocketeer is 1/4 scale.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Most of Screamin's kits were 1/4 scale, the exceptions being the Mars Attacks kits and the Star Wars and Freddy Kruger and Jason kits they produced in association with Kaiyodo.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I had all the Hellraiser kits, Freddy, leatherface, werewolf, and the Red Dragon of Krynn. Freddy's hat was removable exposing his brain. Pinhead had 122 straight pins pushed into his head, by hand! Well, I used a small nut driver to do the job, by hand. I never finished the dragon as the wings were crappy and the whole kit didn't fit together well.

I miss those days. They were great kits for their time, especialy the size. The only kit I have left from that era is my Biliken Predator.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

They are great kits. I also have the Hellraiser series of models that I bought back in the earley 90's. I had my Pinhead model autographed today at the toy show by Doug Bradley who played Pinhead. Very nice guy.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thats cool. What toy show? Pics would be nice!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I picked up a Flash Gordon a couple of years ago and entered it in my first WonderFest in 2005. Got a Merit!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/14610/ppuser/14119

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Sludge (Oct 26, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Thats cool. What toy show? Pics would be nice!


It was the Steel City Con (www.steelcitycon.com) here in Pittsburgh. I bought that model back in 1991-92 and never thought I would have it autographed 17 years later. Here is a pic of the model it was one of my first paint jobs back in the day when I was learning.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That looks good for being so old. You can't have a simpler model either, two pieces! Of course, I lost the puzzle box long before I got rid of the figure.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I remember the first issue of the Pinhead kit didn't include the pins...some liability reason, if I remember...it was interesting sticking pins through that thick vinyl... :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hm. I bet there were some Screamin' kits for sale at Chiller this weekend. But I skipped it.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Definitely Get the Boba Fett in 1/6th Scale.... The 1/4 is a little Weird.... I find the Pose too Stiff ! 

My 1/6th is Started but OBVIOUSLY not Finished !

a Must !


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)




----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

All of the 1/6th scale Star Wars kits were made by Kaiyodo and put into a Screamin' package. (Screamin' had the license here in the states, Kaiyodo had it in Asia.) Screamin' released Kaiyodo's Vader, Stormtrooper, Boba Fett, C-3P0, and Han Solo. (Kaiyodo made a Princess Leia and an R2-D2 that were never released by Screamin'. Kaiyodo also had plans for, but never released, a Luke Skywalker. I picked up a resin copy of it at Comet in the mid-90's.)

The 1/4 scale SW kits were original sculpts by Sreamin' artists.

The 1/6th scale stuff, in my opinion, is superior in just about every aspect - detail, proportion, pose, and accuracy - than the 1/4 scale stuff. I never liked the quality of the material Screamin' used on the larger kits. Got the Rocketeer, but never really like the pose. Eventually donated it to my local hobby shop.

Gene


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i was there at a horror con in albany new york on the day screamin introduced the pinhead kit. that was one of their first few kits. those early pinheads were molded in glow in the dark. none of the other dealers did any business cause everybody as buying as many of them as they could carry.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

holy carp, these things make for tall models! 

I gots me a Darth Vader today (talked 'em down to $35 from $50). Thing's nearly 2 1/2 feet tall!

I'll be reinforcing the core if it (chest/legs) with plaster with a aluminum rod sticking out the top for support for head support.


----------

